# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  المجموعة الثانيه ..:: مكسورة خاطر::..

## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليكم 
مثل ما وعدتكم بمجموعة ثانيه
هذي الصور وجبتها والله الله بالتعليق..

الصورة هذي للشمس مع المنارة مو للمسجد عجبتني الشمس وهي مختفيه ورى الغيوم الصورة من داخل السيارة::مسجد الحمزة بسيهات..



الصورة هذي غاليه على قلبي هااا وللأمانه أنا بس ساعدت في التقاطها اللي صورتها اختي يعني النظره هذي نظرتها""




وهذا القمر من قريب نفس القمر بس بدون السدرة هذي صورتي أدري ان صورة اختي أحلى!!




صورة يعسوب او ""دبور"" اللي هو ""زوج النحله""وهو يستخلص الرحيق من أزهار شجرة الرمان"



""وهذا كرسي للقرآن قديم ... الفاتحة  لروح صاحبته ولمن قرأ عليه ""ومن عجائبه انه لازال الى اليوم يقرأ عليه  وحالته تمام ماتغيرت زي مانتو شايفين مو من نوع الخشب لالالا...من بركة المؤمنات اللي ملكوه مؤمنه بعد مؤمنه""



"هذا الكل يسميه بأسم رفش, شيول ,معول, على كيفكم سموه عجبني انعكاس أشعه الشمس عليه بس"




وووووو...ياسمينه أخرى أدري بتقولو شفيها هذي على الياسمين ..أحبه أحب ريحته ونعومه أوراقه ولونه  وووو مابخلص...


""هذي النحله شكلها والله اعلم زوجه هذا اليعسوب اللي فوق ..(تشبهه) خخخخ تمتص رحيق ازهار شجرة البان""



"وهذا العمل الدؤب للنحل في استخلاص الرحيق وعملي الدؤب في ملاحقتهم "




"هذي  ماعليها نحله  أزهار شجرة الفجل والله اللي يشوف الفجل مايقول هذي زهوره شوفوا العروق البنفسجيه عليها رهييييبه"





"اما الذبانه هذي ....وش اقول عنها أكثر الحشرات ازعاجاً بعد الجرادة..عينها الثانيه شكلها راحت من الفلاش ..الاخت مستعدة للصورة""






""هذي خنفساء مرقطة أو منقطه ولا تزعلوا..على ورقه بقدونس يحليلها شكلها توها تبص الدنيا صغيرة مررررة""




هذي بيضه نباتية!!؟؟!!
صدقتواااااا
شكلها كذا حلييو
يمكن بيضه عصفورة أو حمامه طايحة من العش





وبكذا تكون المجموعة الثانيه خلصت وتحت رحمة تعليقاتكم ...
وجايتكم بألف مجموعة بعد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله عليش
عالم الحشرات اتحبي اتصوري شكلش
حلو تصويرش
ويعطيش العافية

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مشكورة عفاف الهدى تسلمي
 انا هوايتي التصوير""مع هوايات اخرى طبعا "" واحب اصور كل شي
وكل شي أشوفه بشكل غير
في الاخير كل الصور اللي نصورها تتجلى فيها قدرة الله
 وهذا شي جميل ان الواحد يتأمل في المخلوقات عن طريق الصور

----------


## نبراس،،،

لقطاات جميييله جدا بس في الحقييقه في المرة الاولى كانت الصور
 اصفى من كده لكن مع هذا الصور جمييله واجد
 مشكووره خييه على هذاالطرح 
اتمنى للك مزيدا من التوفيق دمت بخيير

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ،

تصوير نآإيس خآصةً صورة اليآإسمين مره نآيس ووآضحه :) ،

تسلم الإيدين النعًوومه خيتو ،

ربي يعطيش آلف عافيه =) ،

وننتظر بقية الصور .. :)

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## همس الصمت

صور جداً جميله
الله يسلم الديات يارب
ويالله ننتظر بقية الصور 
لان ماشاء الله صورك مرة حلوة
وتختارين اشياء حلوة للتصوير ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> لقطاات جميييله جدا بس في الحقييقه في المرة الاولى كانت الصور
> اصفى من كده لكن مع هذا الصور جمييله واجد
> مشكووره خييه على هذاالطرح 
> اتمنى للك مزيدا من التوفيق دمت بخيير



 

تسلم خيوو الصور هذي فيها عزل من نفس الكاميرا
يعني اذا تبي توضح شي قدام اللي وراه يتشوش
وبصراحة انا تعجبني ذي الحركو في الكاميرا
الصور هذي أغلبها مو واضحه لأنها بكاميرة فيديو
تسلم أخوي ومشكور على المشاركة الصريحة
تســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــلم

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> مرآإحب ،
> 
> 
> تصوير نآإيس خآصةً صورة اليآإسمين مره نآيس ووآضحه :) ،
> 
> تسلم الإيدين النعًوومه خيتو ،
> 
> ربي يعطيش آلف عافيه =) ،
> 
> ...







 هلا والله بهالطله
صورة الياسمين هذي بكاميرة الجوال
الله يسلمش غناتي 
ويعطيش العافية..

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> صور جداً جميله
> 
> الله يسلم الديات يارب
> ويالله ننتظر بقية الصور 
> لان ماشاء الله صورك مرة حلوة
> وتختارين اشياء حلوة للتصوير ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..






تسلمي حبيبتي مروركم الاجمل
الله يسلمكم يارب وموفقين
نظرت الاحلى
الله يوفق الجميع انشالله

----------


## أموله

روعهـًٍ بجد 

عج ـبتني الصورهـً الثآنيهً

يسلموووٍِ

----------


## حساسه بزياده

:angry: يوه كل هالجمال إلا في الدنيا ماتصوري
إلا حشرات وضفادع ومدري وشو  :mad: 
أشياء أقرف منها ماتعجبني  :ranting: 
موتزعلي حبيت أمزح معاك  :bigsmile: 
بس ماحبهم ياأختي مقزززززززز :rocket: 
عساش عالقوه واصل تصل :wavetowel2:

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مشكورين على المشاركة بآرائكم الصريحة 
وهذا الشي اللي يشجعني أكثر 
موفقين

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> يوه كل هالجمال إلا في الدنيا ماتصوري
> إلا حشرات وضفادع ومدري وشو 
> أشياء أقرف منها ماتعجبني 
> موتزعلي حبيت أمزح معاك 
> بس ماحبهم ياأختي مقزززززززز
> عساش عالقوه واصل تصل



 هلا حساسة :bigsmile: 
ليش شفيهم الحشرات مرة رهيبين 
أفضل من أشياء ثانية :wacko: 
خلاص ولا يهمش مرة ثانية بصور لش زواحف   :weird:

----------


## ABU A7MED

ما شاء الله عليكى اختى

صور بتجنن :)

يعطيكى الف عافية يارب ,, من ننحرم من ابداعاتك 

دمتى موفقة 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## مضراوي

تصوير ولآ آرووع 
يعطيك الف عاافيه 
لآعدمنآآك

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
لقطاات حلووووه ومنووعه
عجبتني صورة الشمس مع المأذنه *_^
وصورة القمرر مرره روووعه 
وما شااء الله كرسي القرآن للحيين موجود ، الله يحفظه والله يرحم صاحبته 
وصوررة وردة عباد الشمس روووعه 
ما خليت حاجه ما قلتهاا هع
الله يعطيك العافيه خيتووو
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> ما شاء الله عليكى اختى
> 
> صور بتجنن :)
> 
> يعطيكى الف عافية يارب ,, من ننحرم من ابداعاتك 
> 
> دمتى موفقة 
> 
> تحيتي ..~



 الله يعافيك اخوي 
مشكور على المشاركة

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> تصوير ولآ آرووع 
> يعطيك الف عاافيه 
> لآعدمنآآك



 مشكورة 
مرورك الأروع
شكرا على المشاركة

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> لقطاات حلووووه ومنووعه
> ميرسي
> عجبتني صورة الشمس مع المأذنه *_^
> 
> وصورة القمرر مرره روووعه 
> وما شااء الله كرسي القرآن للحيين موجود ، الله يحفظه والله يرحم صاحبته 
> تعيشي
> ...



مشكورة على التواجد في صفحتي

----------


## روح الحزن

واااااااااااااااااااو
حلوييييييييييين 
حييييل
خيتو :rolleyes: 
تسلمي وتسلم عدستك
الحلوة :embarrest:

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تسلم اخوي 
الله يسلمك واشكرك على الرد

----------

